# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Charaxes jasius.

## frfmfrfm

Hola compañeros, esta vez os presento una bonita mariposa, la historia fue que haciendo deporte por el parque de María Luisa (Sevilla), se me cruzo esta mariposa, Charaxes jasius o mariposa del madroño, este nombre es debido a su oruga  la cual se alimenta del árbol madroño cosa extraña porque en dicho parque seguro que hay alguno de carácter representativo pero no en cantidad como para mantener una colonia.

La mariposa del madroño es una mariposa diurna de un tamaño considerable con colores  espectaculares, tengo que decir que las fotos están realizadas con un móvil y ha sido toda una suerte poderme acercar tanto a ella.





En la sierra Norte de Sevilla hay bastantes ejemplares de madroños,  habrá que observar un poco más detenida esta variedad.

Un saludo, Francisco

----------

eldelassetas (27-nov-2013),HUESITO (26-nov-2013),Los terrines (25-nov-2013),willi (25-nov-2013)

----------

